

Microsoft to launch Surface at midnight on October 26th - gaoprea
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/4/3455076/microsoft-to-launch-surface-at-midnight-on-october-25th

======
gaoprea
$300 to $800 is a pretty wide range.

~~~
mtgx
So far all the Windows 8 tablets I've seen started at $600-$800.

